# J.I.Case antique tractor show in Gilbert, PA July 9-11, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This show is almost in my back yard, about 3 miles from my place. This year's featured tractor is J.I.Case, but from my past experience there will be many other old tractors there. Activities include a power parade, antique tractor pulls, a flea market, displays, great food!, and lots of fun. Last year's show had a threshing machine running, a saw mill, plus live entertainment. 

Here is a link:

http://www.poconooldtyme.org/


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to pics from the 2004 show. It's a nice little show with maybe 100 machines on display. Food is real good and nice shady places to sit and enjoy.

http://www.poconooldtyme.org/Schedule of Events.htm


----------

